# Stilts Vs. Scaffold



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm a big fan of stilts, theres a potential job upcoming with 9,10, and 12' ceilings. Finishing will be done with auto tools. Do you guys run a taper on stilts? And up to what height. I really don't want to use scaffolds but I'm leary of using the taper on stilts.


----------



## LightRock (Jun 6, 2009)

*stilts to 10'*

I will run the auto taper on ceilings up to 10 feet, over that i feel like safety is compromised. A 10 feet i can run the 24" stilts with almost the comfort of working from the floor on 8 foot stuff. though i prefer to put the stilts to 26 or 28 to make up for the leverage and traction i loose on stilts. Obviously you have to be damn particular about keeping the floors clear of crap and have someone clear up the mud drops. those are deadly on stilts since you are usually looking up as you tape. 
Over 10 feet my price goes up to allow for the time i will take on a baker scaffold. Most often i do work at 10' - 12' and above off a baker and just do each section complete. With the 6' bakers that I own my safe working height is 13 ' anyway. Anything over that I ask scaffold be supplied. 
Another thought occurs; a scissor lift is available for $1200 a month up here.. is that worth it? or possible where you are? not all buildings are accessible or able to support them i realize.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

A+ Texture LLC said:


> I'm a big fan of stilts, theres a potential job upcoming with 9,10, and 12' ceilings. Finishing will be done with auto tools. Do you guys run a taper on stilts? And up to what height. I really don't want to use scaffolds but I'm leary of using the taper on stilts.



Sure, I've been taping high work on stilts for over 30 years.

I tape 12' garages, 12&14' vaults.

Just be sure you check each pass before you start for scrap, buckets, or tools that you could possibly trip over.

I don't like to tape off a scaffold unless it's out of reach for stilts. I guess the main reason is that I don't like to have splices in my angle tape.


----------



## R.E. Plaster (Jun 27, 2009)

I've been walking stilts for 20 yrs anything over 10' I feel becomes a saftey issue because of ballance, each to his own, really it's what ever you can work safely at and make production


----------



## MudMonkey (Jun 9, 2009)

i use a baker on wheels and just scoot around when it gets over 10'


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

I am with Muddauber and like was said make sure floors are clean . I have a long handle with a knife on the end that I use to scrape the floor as I work .


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

I agree with everyone, Clean site ect. I have 14 years of exp. most of my houses are 8'9'10' and up all in the same house I run 3 sets stilts LOCKED at the setting needed. All I can say is do what you feel comfortable doing. I go up and down stairs but not the brightest thing to do same with crossing planks I'd never suggest it but if you are steady really no big deal


----------

